# Drive Bearing Replacement for Southbend 9A



## msilhunter1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm restoring a southbend 9A.  Should I replace the bearing with brass or bronze? Can someone help me? Thnanks Craig


----------



## GLCarlson (Nov 9, 2013)

msilhunter1 said:


> I'm restoring a southbend 9A.  Should I replace the bearing with brass or bronze? Can someone help me? Thnanks Craig



CA954 aluminum bronze. Speedymetals carries it, so do others; it's expensive. Works fine for bearings, that's what it's intended for.  I did a set of half-nuts on a very elderly SBL with it too, before I gave up on rescues and rebuilds. Get two pieces, mill flat, pin together, then machine as a unit and separate. 954 will be better than whatever SB used originally. Don't forget to cut oil grooves.

Edited to add: 932 bearing bronze is another decent choice.

You could probably replace with poured babbitt and be fine for a hobby lathe if you need a cheap(er) solution.


----------



## msilhunter1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks GL that a big help thanks again


----------

